
Show HN: Emacs Anywhere for Kinky Pinkys - humbly
https://github.com/zachcurry/emacs-anywhere
======
meta_x
Nice! I'm loving the README! Thank God my pinky doesn't look like this yet!

~~~
humbly
Thanks! Neither does mine, yet. :knocks on wood:

------
humbly
And you don't even have to modify your init.el!

------
humbly
Hook it up with a star on github if you like

